# chop-suey



## Mihály

Helló!

Van annak a kínai ételnek magyar megfelelője, amellyel én ebben a formában találkoztam egy angol szövegben: chop-suey?

Ha van magyar szó rá, és ezt valaki elárulja nekem, vagy csak megerősít hitemben, hogy nincs rá megfelelő, hálás leszek!

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!
Nincs rá megfelelő szerintem - valószínűleg ezért is ugyanaz a neve sok európai nyelvben. Érdekes módon magyarul még nem láttam _csop szui_-nak írva, pedig elvileg így kellene...
De a keresés elég egyszerű. Ha megnézel bármilyen receptet, ami tartalmazza az elkészítését (mint pl. ez), láthatod, hogy miért. Persze ettől függetlenül magyarországi kínai éttermek étlapjait és más kapcsolódó oldalakat is érdemes átnézni ilyenkor, hogy az ember megtudja, mi a gyakorlat. (Leginkább olyat láttam, ahol megtartották az angolos írásmódot.)


----------



## Mihály

Köszi a választ és a tanácsokat is!


----------

